# 88-key Semi-Weighted Controllers at NAMM



## Maestro77 (Jan 24, 2015)

Saw a post here last week about the new Akai controllers. In that post someone mentioned that Nektar was coming out with an 88-key semi-weighted, called the LX88. Another member mentioned that Nektar was also releasing an 88-key Panorama later this year for those who wanted something more high-end. Well, after visiting their booth at NAMM yesterday and speaking at length with one of their reps, here's the official report!

First, the LX88 is real. FINALLY a new 88-key SEMI-weighted controller with some faders and knobs (also has 8 pads)! The key bed feels slightly better than my M-Audio Keystation 88es but the faders/knobs feel pretty solid. It supposedly seamlessly integrates with all the major DAWs for easy control. It'll be available at the end of February and is priced at only $299. Check this video at the 2:00 mark to check it out:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?x-yt-cl=8 ... 4688#t=151

Second the P8 is NOT real. They currently have no plans to release an 88-key Panorama. So for us semi-weighted fans who've been waiting to replace our Keystation 88es with something a little better, looks like the LX88 is going to be the best option for 2015. I'll be picking on up next month (for only $299 why not give it a try?) and big thanks to Greg @ Nektar for the demo and details.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jan 24, 2015)

Thanks for the heads up. I'll wait for user reports on how the keyboard is in anger - uninterested in all the other features and don't like the location of the wheels, but if it's a significant improvement in keyboard quality on the es88 might have to get it anyway. How is Nektar's reputation for reliability?


----------



## Maestro77 (Jan 24, 2015)

Guy, don't know much about Nektar's rep but I have a few friends who love their Panorama series. Something I didn't know until yesterday: Nektar was founded by a few guys who used to work at M-Audio. They decided to branch out and use what they learned to make controllers they consider to be of higher quality.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jan 24, 2015)

Maestro77 @ Sat Jan 24 said:


> Guy, don't know much about Nektar's rep but I have a few friends who love their Panorama series. Something I didn't know until yesterday: Nektar was founded by a few guys who used to work at M-Audio. They decided to branch out and use what they learned to make controllers they consider to be of higher quality.



Huh - interesting, ta.


----------



## eidrahmusic (Jan 25, 2015)

Hmm, was waiting to see if the P8 surfaced or not. I've been looking to upgrade to an 88 key for a while and decided to wait until NAMM to see if anything was announced. Had been looking at the Arturia Keylab 88 but got put off that, then when the Nektar was announced it looked more promising.

The wheel position is annoying (same on the Arturia too), maybe these companies think it would be too long now or something?

I'm either gonna go for this or bite the bullet, pay more and get a Doepfer...


----------



## Walid F. (Jan 25, 2015)

If anyone had a try of the LX88 keyboard bed feel and first impressions - please do share!!

W.


----------



## IFM (Jan 25, 2015)

I tried it yesterday and did like it. I did think it was a little mushy but I could ke very used to it. The wheels are small but I think there is enough room for an update mini on the right so that I can add custom control. The knobs were solid and I loved that it wasn't heavy. 

The Arturia was very much a piano and I was kind of disappointed in it. If I was just doing piano im sure it would be fine. 

Chris


----------



## José Herring (Jan 25, 2015)

I tried it. Very cheap feel. Sliders and pads almost useless. Velocity sensitivity seemed good. Fast action. Will get the job done. Might get it. Because i did like it. Maybe it was the price I liked.


----------



## charlieclouser (Jan 25, 2015)

I also tried it. One thing to note is that the key bed exhibits less mechanical noise than the Keystation and its various clones (Alesis q88 etc.) - so less of that acoustic "knock" as you flail away on fast passages. Also it's very low profile and as shallow as it could possible be given the sliders etc., and it has squared-off sides so it will fit tightly into a flush-mount scenario. 

I would have preferred a true P-8 with the single motorized fader, and I also hate to have stuff like faders and such in the center - I put my Mac keyboard and trackball there so I prefer to have the goodies off to either side…. but the LX88 is a worthy competitor to the Keystation line, and at $299 it's worth a try.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jan 26, 2015)

Thanks everyone, will keep following progress on this keyboard. Glad to hear the keyboard itself is getting good reports and that its physically quiet.

I often think when reading about folks wishing for their dream keyboards with all manner of bells and whistles that people don't really want what they're asking for. I'm not surprised to hear the LX's are of poor quality, they almost invariably are. Having a high quality dedicated separate unit, solid logical display, touch faders that can handle CCs and all audio functions just seems so much of a better more logical solution.


----------



## Walid F. (Jan 26, 2015)

josejherring @ Mon Jan 26 said:


> I tried it. Very cheap feel. Sliders and pads almost useless. Velocity sensitivity seemed good. Fast action. Will get the job done. Might get it. Because i did like it. Maybe it was the price I liked.



Haha, I like how you start that sentence with wordings like "very cheap" and "useless", and end with "I did like it" and "might get it" :D

But I think I know what you liked with it - it still functions well and does its job like you say. I have talked with some distributors here in Gothenburg, and they said they will bring in the LX88 because they wanted to try it themselves so I will go there and try it. 

That price is just sexy.

W.


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (Jan 26, 2015)

sorry to hear that, I'm sure I have a email somewhere from them last year saying they were considering it. Perhaps after they see how the LX does first. I know I would replace my P6 if they did with one.



Maestro77 @ Sat Jan 24 said:


> Second the P8 is NOT real. They currently have no plans to release an 88-key Panorama. So for us semi-weighted fans who've been waiting to replace our Keystation 88es with something a little better, looks like the LX88 is going to be the best option for 2015. I'll be picking on up next month (for only $299 why not give it a try?) and big thanks to Greg @ Nektar for the demo and details.


----------



## edhamilton (Jan 26, 2015)

88 notes of the old Korg Triton unweighted keyed (or old yamaha key beds).
I dream ....... at least my aching hands dream....


----------



## José Herring (Jan 26, 2015)

Walid F. @ Mon Jan 26 said:


> josejherring @ Mon Jan 26 said:
> 
> 
> > I tried it. Very cheap feel. Sliders and pads almost useless. Velocity sensitivity seemed good. Fast action. Will get the job done. Might get it. Because i did like it. Maybe it was the price I liked.
> ...



Just giving you my honest impression :lol:

I tried it before I asked how much and my attitude went from "cheap peace of shit...." to...Not bad :D 

And, yes I will get it. It was the velocity sensitivity that actually sold me. It was easy to control the velocity and it had a numeric readout that I found very useful.

They knew what corners to cut and imo, they cut the right ones for composers. It is very well thought out and I can tell that the people who designed it put a lot of thought into the design and for those reason, I think it's well worth it. I wouldn't say the same for any controller that MAudio makes.


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (Jan 26, 2015)

This is in a few places here but also wanted to pass it on here. You guys may want to consider this, at least the once who want aftertouch and a quality product. 8 octaves for $700 sounds great to me.

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/12 ... controller


----------



## The Darris (Jan 26, 2015)

I tested out the Doepfer LMK2+ at the show on Friday. It was awesome. Compared to the Akai MPK88(similar key action) it felt like it had a lot more control. When I can afford it, I will be getting their PK88 which is basically the same as the LMK2+ but doesn't have the controller with the modwheel and pitchbend. I prefer a table top controller.


----------



## eric aron (Feb 3, 2015)

Dryden.Chambers @ Mon Jan 26 said:


> This is in a few places here but also wanted to pass it on here. You guys may want to consider this, at least the once who want aftertouch and a quality product. 8 octaves for $700 sounds great to me.
> 
> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/12 ... controller




this is the only serious offer as for now.. I really hope they will make it


----------



## Walid F. (Feb 3, 2015)

josejherring @ Tue Jan 27 said:


> Walid F. @ Mon Jan 26 said:
> 
> 
> > josejherring @ Mon Jan 26 said:
> ...



Totally get what you're saying. Will be nice to test this out!! Thanks.

W.


----------



## chimuelo (Feb 4, 2015)

Then for outdoor work there's the mighty Physis K4.
This Dog Hunts....


----------



## snowleopard (Feb 9, 2015)

No aftertouch, again. :| 

Anyone recommend a good semi-weighted keyboard with it?


----------



## chimuelo (Feb 9, 2015)

Many options and recallable Tables on the Physis K4.
Using Zebra 2 HZ I can do wonders w/ PMod, EG and Filters.


----------

